# Geysers



## DM Larson (Aug 11, 2015)

I have been photographing the geysers of Yellowstone since the early 90s.  Unfortunately most of my images are on film and I don't like the results I get from scanning.  But I have a few on digital that I like.




Vault and Giantess Geysers by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Pocket Basin Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Morning Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Flood Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Castle Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 11, 2015)

Old Faithful by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




White Dome Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Firehole Spring by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Fountain Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Jewel Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 11, 2015)

Lion Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Great Fountain Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Daisy Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Beehive Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Sep 11, 2015)

Lone Star Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lone Star Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Sep 11, 2015)

were ND filters used?

pics look like middle of a bright sunny day, but all seem dull and dark.


----------



## DM Larson (Sep 11, 2015)

No ND filters.


----------



## DM Larson (Sep 11, 2015)

Fountain Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Fountain Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Fountain Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Sep 11, 2015)

Clepsydra Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Clepsydra Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Sep 13, 2015)

El Tatio geyser, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




El Tatio geysers, Atacama desert of Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2015)

DM Larson said:


> Clepsydra Geyser by Daniel Larson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> You should have only shared this one. The others are cool and all to see, but to me, this one is a really nice image.
> ...


----------

